
Hundreds of Chinese Fishing Vessels Off Galapagos - darth_avocado
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jul/27/chinese-fishing-vessels-galapagos-islands
======
totetsu
Is this them?
[https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-92.4/cent...](https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/home/centerx:-92.4/centery:-2.7/zoom:6)

